

A well designed GOVERNMENT website. - cowholio4
http://www.milwaukeepolicenews.com/

======
winter_blue
Oddly enough, the high-graphic Apple-like website gives it a `less serious`
feel. Apple-like websites primarily try to sell something, whereas a
government website's more or less sole purpose is to present information.

An example of website that presents information well is Wikipedia (but it
could do better.) Essentially, the driving factors in a website like this
should be: 1) Is the information well-organized? 2) Is it easy to find? 3) Is
it well presented?

However this website seems to put an undue emphasis on presentation and
graphics (with the large background picture of the police men and two vehicles
taking up much of the page.) Compare this with Wikipedia, where snippets of
information, news highlights and other interesting tidbits of information from
their vast encyclopedia populate the front page. Milwaukee police does do that
in their second page, but too much of the index page contains fancy ad-like
imagery. To me, it looks like they're trying to raise the public opinion of
the department.

------
emehrkay
Doesnt quite work in Safari 6 Mountain Lion.

Oh, yes it does, it just needs about a minute to load using my 50mb
connection. It is probably the parallax script.

Site looks good, but works poorly. Not well designed

------
shahidhussain
Wow - I disagree that this is well designed. It also looks half finished (lot
of links are dead, many others are unclickable when they should be) - I'm
guessing this is a work in progress from an agency?

~~~
MindTwister
...thats not design

------
lomegor
At least with Chrome on Linux is really sluggish when scrolling. It's like
they have something on place to make the scrolling slower... or a lot of
JavaScript code on each scroll event.

------
Fizzadar
Impressive, though a bit jumpy/slow on some of the larger images.

Another well designed government (UK) website: <https://www.gov.uk/>

------
subsection1h
This site causes 100% usage of one of my CPU's cores.

------
pooriaazimi
Ridiculously slow on Safari 6 and Chrome 21 on OS X 10.8 - The site is sure
pretty, but it's not for today's browsers. Maybe in 2014.

------
spoonbat
Is this really a gov site? Looks like a local police blogger. The about page
doesn't load for me so I can't be sure.

------
rlt3
I'm not sure what the point is?

whitehouse.gov is also a GOVERNMENT website that looks good.

------
ciupicri
Have you tried it without Javascript?

